# List of Top Budget Microphones



## roalin (Oct 24, 2015)

Nice read on top budget microphones,
http://www.inspiringaudio.com/top-budget-microphones-for-home-recording-studios/


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 24, 2015)

SE mics are really good buys.
I did not see any Heil mics though.
They make mics for specific purposes like the adjustable gate Amp Cabinet mics.
With proper compression they can do wonders on Bass Guitar and old Leslies.
Also suprised the AKG D112 wasnt mentioned.
Guess you can tell I like well purposed mics.
Kick drums love D112s.


----------



## roalin (Oct 25, 2015)

chimuelo said:


> SE mics are really good buys.
> I did not see any Heil mics though.
> They make mics for specific purposes like the adjustable gate Amp Cabinet mics.
> With proper compression they can do wonders on Bass Guitar and old Leslies.
> ...


I think authors tend to write on the ones they use extensively 
I love SE & AT mics too.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 25, 2015)

Makes sense.
My spoiled son got an American made AKG C414 we picked up during a fire sale when they imploded the old Alladdin Casino.
Yamaha REV 7 and mic still sound great.
Would love another AKG and should check out the budget version above.


----------



## pmountford (Oct 25, 2015)

Fyi Theres also the new AKG C314. Be interested to know how that compares to the C214 and C414.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 25, 2015)

The folks at Rupert Neve Designs recommend the SE Z5600A LDC. Its amazing for the price. You may argue though at 1K if it's a bargain or not. http://www.seelectronics.com/z5600a-ii-tube-mic

The Shure SM7 is still a great bargain, but not great on everything (Female vocal, overheads, etc.)

I also get allot of mileage out of a pair of old AT4040's I bought at the Phil Ramone estate sale.

EV RE-20 is another very good all arounder. 

I would love to find a budget pair of ribbons that are giant killers.

Look used, you can save allot.



chimuelo said:


> SE mics are really good buys.
> I did not see any Heil mics though.
> They make mics for specific purposes like the adjustable gate Amp Cabinet mics.
> With proper compression they can do wonders on Bass Guitar and old Leslies.
> ...


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 25, 2015)

The 3 manufactures in the world for diaphrams are now based in China I believe.
When they first started selling us the same mics with cost costing tricks in the late 90's I think
the diaphrams were a 50/50 shot on quality control.
Now days it seems they have refined their manufacturing to the very same with a huge cost savings.

I imagine our Shure SM57s BETA's and AKG C414s would be 3-4 times higher if diaphrams and other parts had to be made Stateside.


----------



## thesteelydane (Oct 25, 2015)

aesthete said:


> I would love to find a budget pair of ribbons that are giant killers.



You might want to check out the GA Project R1 active mkIII. http://recordinghacks.com/microphones/GoldenAge/R1-Active-MKIII

I have a pair and love them, but then again, I have never owned a top end ribbon. But check out the reviews, you may be surprised.


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 25, 2015)

http://www.oktavamodshop.com/index.php?cPath=2


----------



## ThomasL (Oct 29, 2015)

I got a pair of LineAudio CM3s a couple of months ago, http://lineaudio.se/CM3.html scaringly good for the price. Also got their omni version OM1, just as good!


----------



## ThomasL (Oct 29, 2015)

thesteelydane said:


> You might want to check out the GA Project R1 active mkIII. http://recordinghacks.com/microphones/GoldenAge/R1-Active-MKIII
> 
> I have a pair and love them, but then again, I have never owned a top end ribbon. But check out the reviews, you may be surprised.


That is a good ribbon for not so much money. I regret selling mine.


----------

